# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  If you see this rosé.....

## MIke R

Get it ......very nice and great price tooimage.jpg

----------


## andynap

I'm stuck with PA stores and I haven't seen that one but there a several US rosès I buy that are good.

----------


## cassidain

Can't tell you how many cases of the Campuget rouge we went thru back in the day. Always good and a good value. Partial to Provençal rosés personally.

----------


## MIke R

> Partial to Provençal rosés personally.




Yeah us too but this was a nice change of pace and I would buy it again for sure

Andy ..... The liquor stores here now have virtually every type of rose I buy and consume in St Bart's .....the selection is amazing.....meanwhile in NH - not a one

----------


## andynap

PA has some  French Rosès but a lot of US

----------


## JEK

Rosé

----------


## andynap

Rose. Picked the wrong e.

----------


## JEK

There are four French accents for vowels and one accent for a consonant. For specific information on what the accents do to change the pronunciation of the letters they modify, please see the appropriate letter pages. 

*The accent aigu ´ (acute accent) can only be on an E. At the beginning of a word, it often indicates that an S used to follow that vowel, e.g., étudiant (student).*


The accent grave ` (grave accent) can be found on an A, E, or U. On the A and U, it usually serves to distinguish between words that would otherwise be homographs; e.g., ou (or) vs où (where).


The accent circonflexe ˆ (circumflex) can be on an A, E, I, O, or U. The circumflex usually indicates that an S used to follow that vowel, e.g., forêt (forest). It also serves to distinguish between homographs; e.g., du (contraction of de + le) vs dû (past participle of devoir).


The accent tréma ¨ (dieresis or umlaut) can be on an E, I, or U. It is used when two vowels are next to each other and both must be pronounced, e.g., naïve, Saül.


The cédille ¸ (cedilla) is found only on the letter C. It changes a hard C sound (like K) into a soft C sound (like S), e.g., garçon. The cedilla is never placed in front of E or I, because C always sounds like an S in front of these vowels.


It is essential to put accents in their proper places - an incorrect or missing accent is a spelling mistake just as an incorrect or missing letter would be. The only exception to this is capital letters, which are often left unaccented - learn more.

----------


## andynap

Forget it.

----------


## JEK

You're one who is a stickler for spelling. Your could at least know an accent works :)

*It is essential to put accents in their proper places - an incorrect or missing accent is a spelling mistake just as an incorrect or missing letter would be. The only exception to this is capital letters, which are often left unaccented - learn more.*

----------


## andynap

Right o

----------


## andynap

Mike- these are some of the US Rosés I have been drinking. They are very good. The Vin Gris is dry.

----------


## MIke R

I don't use the accent because I know it annoys the hell out of people ...... :cool: 

 Thanks  Andy .... I ll look for em

----------


## KevinS

NH Rosés:

Miraval Cotes De Provence Rosé
Chateau Paradis Rosé "essenciel" Coteaux 13
Domaine du Garde-Temps Cotes du Prov. Rosé 13
Belaire Sparkling Rosé
Ch Daqueria Tavel Rosé
J Vineyards Vin Gris Rosé (Russian River)
Luiano Rose
Cesari Bardolino Chiaretto Rosé
Listel Grain de Gris Rosé
La Gordonne Billette Rosé, Cotes du Provence 2013
Domaine de Jarras Pink Flamingo Gris de Gris, Rosé 2013
Chateau La Gordonne Rosé, Cotes du Provence 2013
Commanderie de la Bargemone Rosé 2013
Chateau de Lancyre Rosé 2013
Domaine Le Pive Rosé, Gris 2013
Le Cirque Rosé 2013
Penya Rosé 2013
Robert Sinskey Vineyards Vin Gris of Pinot Noir 2013
Chateau Saint Pierre Rosé 2013
Inman Endless Crush Rosé RRV 13
Santons Rosé Provence
Tavel Les Lauzeraies
Dom Des Noueles Rosé Anjou
Apothic Rosé
Las Rocas Rosé
Chateau Bern
Mulderbosch Cabernet Sauvignon 2011
Banshee Rosé of Pinot Noir 2013
Gros Nore Rosé 2012
Trinquevedel Rosé 2013
Domaine Regis Bouvier Marsannay Rosé 2012

----------


## MIke R

I ve seen none of them in my stores

----------


## GramChop

What about this one?  It's my new favorite. I find it at Whole Foods.

----------


## Dennis

I think I saw that in the movie "Sideways".

----------


## GramChop

Well, crud.  Don't go hatin', Menace.  I can never remember which way I'm supposed to photograph with my iPhone.   Shoot!  PAAHHHHHPS....Pops....?  Help!

----------


## Dennis

Pops is travlin' home in his E-Lec-Tric pimpmobile.

Next time he has to plug-in, I'm sure he'll fix you right up!

----------


## GramChop

Yep.  Last I saw on Facebook, he had about 20% of a pimpmobile charge.  Sure hope he found another outlet!

So....you are actually in charge?  Dude......!!?  Excellent.

----------


## cassidain

> I think I saw that in the movie "Sideways".



 :thumb up:

----------


## cassidain

> Pops is travlin' home in his E-Lec-Tric pimpmobile.
> 
> Next time he has to plug-in, I'm sure he'll fix you right up!



Every 69 miles, right?

----------


## JEK

> Pops is travlin' home in his E-Lec-Tric pimpmobile.
> 
> Next time he has to plug-in, I'm sure he'll fix you right up!



iDid

----------


## GramChop

iMerci!

----------

